# Was Walt Disney a furry and was Mickey Mouse his Fursona?



## Outré (Oct 13, 2021)

I thought it would be interesting to hear peoples thoughts. I’m sure I’m not the first person to ask this but I still find it interesting.

Was Walt Disney a furry and is Mickey Mouse his fursona?

I know that Mickey Mouse was not Walt Disney’s first character… but he obviously meant a great deal to him and he even voiced Mickey Mouse. It’s almost hard to even separate the two. Even though the terminology wasn’t around back then I kind of think it fits the bill. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 13, 2021)

*NATIVE AMERICAN CACKLING*


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 13, 2021)

I think Enki would disagree.


But to answer your other question, yeah. I could totally see Walt as a furry.


----------



## Outré (Oct 13, 2021)

Leadhoof said:


> View attachment 120892
> 
> I think Enki would disagree.


Good call… I meant for the title of this thread to be a little bit of a hyperbole based on modern media culture I guess. I guess I unintentionally made kind of a Clickbait title… I should have just titled it.. “Is Walt Disney a Furry”

I’m more interested in rather or not people would consider Walt Disney a furry and if Mickey Mouse is his fursona. I know there is a lot of art all throughout the history of man.


----------



## Outré (Oct 14, 2021)

I changed the title.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 14, 2021)

Define furry.  I mean this could go back to Aten/Horus, Inanna, Quetzalcoatl, etc, if defined loose enough.

Personally, no, since furry and fursona are recent inventions from the happy horror show that was the 80s.  He knew how to make money and animation was a pioneering art form where you could have characters do things that couldn't be done with real actors and actresses.  I would say he partly inspired the furry and fursona sub-culture, but otherwise, no.   Looney Tunes and Merrie Melodies was a good start towards people liking and possibly identifying with "furry characters", however, as a whole, the fandom probably the 1967 Jungle Book and 1973 Robin Hood planted the seeds for having anthropomorphic relatable characters.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 14, 2021)

Maybe not Walt himself but others like the married voice actor's (Minnie and Mickey) might have made that a thing/encouraged others to pair themselves up as cutesy animals?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 14, 2021)

I'd say since the moment humans began personifying animals, we entered the door of what we associate the furry fandom with today.

And that goes waaaaaaaay back. Ah, the memories.

As for Disney and Mickey, I'd say it's possible, but not certain.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 14, 2021)

So, going back to Bastet it is...

Excellent, Smithers....


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 14, 2021)

I saw this thread on the front page, and im confused, concerned, and scared.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 14, 2021)

Shhhh...  the Cat lady has you and the little meeses, too


----------



## Outré (Oct 14, 2021)

I guess I was kind of thinking of things in a retroactive way…

But opinions aside… if you could go back in time to the 1930s and retroactively install the free fandom…


ssaannttoo said:


> I saw this thread on the front page, and im confused, concerned, and scared.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 14, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> I guess I was kind of thinking of things in a retroactive way…
> 
> But opinions aside… if you could go back in time to the 1930s and retroactively install the free fandom…
> 
> View attachment 120912


WHY IS THE KID ON THEIR KNEEEEEEEEES


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 14, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> I guess I was kind of thinking of things in a retroactive way…
> 
> But opinions aside… if you could go back in time to the 1930s and retroactively install the free fandom…
> 
> View attachment 120912


*Adds to my cursed image folder*


----------



## Outré (Oct 14, 2021)

I’m not sure. It’s definitely a bit creepy. That was the first Mickey and Minnie costumes.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> WHY IS THE KID ON THEIR KNEEEEEEEEES


THEY'RE ALL CHILDREM AND MICKY HAS MORE HIP THAN MINNIE?!?!?

WELCOME TO THE HAPPIEST PLACE ON EARTH!


----------



## Outré (Oct 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> THEY'RE ALL CHILDREM AND MICKY HAS MORE HIP THAN MINNIE?!?!?


I didn’t realize that but I think you’re right they are all children


----------



## Troj (Oct 14, 2021)

Was Walt Disney a furry, and was Mickey Mouse his fursona? Basically, yes, and basically, yes.

I'd also say Mel Blanc and Chuck Jones were technically furries, too.

Oh, and that fascinating photo is unfortunately not authentic, but the origin of the photo is unknown:








						Fact Check-Photo does not show the first Mickey Mouse and Minnie Mouse characters at Disneyland in 1939
					

Social media users have been sharing posts online with an old photograph showing Disney’s Mickey Mouse and Minnie Mouse characters posing with a child. Posts claim that the image shows them at a Disney park in 1939. This claim is false.




					www.reuters.com
				




The genuine Mickey and Minnie fursuits that debuted in 1955 are actually WORSE:


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 14, 2021)

Troj said:


> Was Walt Disney a furry, and was Mickey Mouse his fursona? Basically, yes, and basically, yes.
> 
> I'd also say Mel Blanc and Chuck Jones were technically furries, too.
> 
> ...


I forgot about Chuck Jones and Mel Banc. I remember seeing a lot of their works on the Boomerang channel for cable TV.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 14, 2021)

WOW... Seeing these photos just made me realise how advanced fursuit manufacturing techniques are nowadays... OWO

Bring me any 'horribly made' fursuit of 21st century and I'm sure the Mickey and Minnie fursuits can crush most of them in terms of ...yea.

No offense to anyone eligible (and I can't even come up with anyone particular), but hey... We all know that our minds say "Umm.." upon certain stuff, and I think the pics above tell us it's one of them.

However, at the end of the day, I won't ignore the fact that they were one of the 'ancestors' that gave us this future. I believe so!


----------



## Troj (Oct 14, 2021)

My hot take is that many of the furry-made fursuits of Disney characters are better than the official suits---with the exception of the official Stitch suit, which is adorable.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 14, 2021)

Troj said:


>


RUN KIDS!  GET OUT OF THERE NOW!  HURRY, SAVE YOURSELVES! If only we hadn't screwed up the climate!

Oh well.  Live and learn.  Better eaten by them than zombies, I guess..


----------



## TR273 (Oct 15, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> WHY IS THE KID ON THEIR KNEEEEEEEEES


THE SACRIFICE IS READY!!!


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 28, 2021)

I saw a TikTok once saying that Walt Disney was actually racist and sexist and abused women. Kinda doubt it but since we're talking about him, I thought i might include this little bit of information.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 28, 2021)




----------

